# Classical music is doors of perceptions



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

When i first heard persepolis by Xenakis i did not like it, but after timeless lisening i figured out what was he up to, i like modernism that can be be see has awful racket, but i like English and flemish polyphony so im all about contrast...

I need pure harmonies and dissonance and noise eventually( orchestrated noise).But has you know in my taste im retro , most of the time.

:tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Classical music as a whole genre is as diverse as to look at all world folk music combined. We can be thankful for our diversity. The fact that 16th century polyphony and Xenakis fall into the same "classical" category. What other genre is that tolerant of the same label? Yes, classical music fans all have such diverse perceptions of this ginormous genre and yet somehow we can all exist in harmony.

Mostly.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> When i first heard persepolis by Xenakis i did not like it, but after timeless lisening i figured out what was he up to, i like modernism that can be be see has awful racket, but i like English and flemish polyphony so im all about contrast...
> 
> I need pure harmonies and dissonance and noise eventually( orchestrated noise).But has you know in my taste im retro , most of the time.
> 
> :tiphat:


I always read your posts and topic, deprofundis, they are always unique. What I want to say is that it's always your opinion, authentic I'd say and this is precious. It's rare. Many can acquire and accept ideas and thoughts mainly through books and opinions of others....and it's not bad, it's fine, it's a way....but there is another one and it seems it's yours ,through discovery and analyzing, which supposes analysis of someone - your own perceptions- who listens as well, therefore here you are with a question of a perception ( I don't negate or deny the fact that you acquire things through let's say theoretical sources such as books , but mainly your preferable way is the one I'm trying to describe). This question ( of perception) would never arise other than through realization of one's way to get into music ( well, now we talk exclusively about music, but the same idea is relevant to other "subjects").


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> When i first heard persepolis by Xenakis i did not like it, but after timeless lisening i figured out what was he up to, i like modernism that can be be see has awful racket, but i like English and flemish polyphony so im all about contrast...
> 
> I need pure harmonies and dissonance and noise eventually( orchestrated noise).But has you know in my taste im retro , most of the time.
> 
> :tiphat:


Have you heard Bach's Art of Fugue?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> I always read your posts and topic, deprofundis, they are always unique. What I want to say is that it's always your opinion, authentic I'd say and this is precious. It's rare. Many can acquire and accept ideas and thoughts mainly through books and opinions of others....and it's not bad, it's fine, it's a way....but there is another one and it seems it's yours ,through discovery and analyzing, which supposes analysis of someone - your own perceptions- who listens as well, therefore here you are with a question of a perception ( I don't negate or deny the fact that you acquire things through let's say theoretical sources such as books , but mainly your preferable way is the one I'm trying to describe). This question ( of perception) would never arise other than through realization of one's way to get into music ( well, now we talk exclusively about music, but the same idea is relevant to other "subjects").


 + 1 on this. 
Could not agree more .


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I agree, the variety in classical is unparalleled and that's ****ing AWESOME! Though as a Xenakis obsesser of many years, his music still connects with me the most and on many levels. 
Yes man, you should check out Bach's Art Of Fugue, my favourite organ work of all time! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)

One of my favorite works for Cembalo.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Haha, one of my favorite works for..... whatever. It works on organ, viols, harpsichord, Silbermann fortepianos (!), modern Steinways, recorders - right, Ghielmi?


----------

